
Ask HN: What is the fastest open source single-node SQL database? - eatplayrove
Despite various searches, I haven&#x27;t been able to find an adequate answer to the question in the title. I know that there are various database technologies out there apart from PostgreSQL and MySQL&#x2F;MariaDB, but I haven&#x27;t found any performance benchmark on a single-node across various options. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
======
verdverm
Use Postgres and don't worry about the absolute single node fastest. It should
be sufficient unless you have unusual compute environment, (iot, embedded) at
which point the discussion would be very different

------
gzell
See Omnisci: [https://www.omnisci.com/](https://www.omnisci.com/)

